# !st attempt at ABT'S



## enterprise (May 25, 2009)

My first attempt at ABT's on the smoker and they came out good. I used jalapenos and zuchinni from another thread. I can't handle a lot of heat so that is why I tried the zuchinni. I did follow the directions for gettingrid o fthe heat and it worked like a champ. My jalapenos had no heat what so ever. Stuffed with cream cheese, cheddar cheese, and mild itailian sausage then wrapped them in turkey bacon and canadian bacon when I ran out of the first. Smoked for 3 hours on a electric brinkman. Here are some pics

http://s669.photobucket.com/albums/v...20True%20ABTS/


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2009)

Congrats on your first ABT smoke. Now you're hooked on a tasty treat. It's all good my friend.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 25, 2009)

Looks good Enterprise!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Gonna do some ABT's today myself!


----------



## sucasa (May 25, 2009)

Looks like you even used turkey bacon and they came out looking great!  I love turkey bacon -- I'll have to try that.


----------

